# Anterless hunt



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

So what did every one put in for this year ?Im just buying a cow moose point and hoping next year or the year after put in for her.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

let you and everyone else know on 17 June -oOo-


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't even draw a picture let alone an antlerless or LE tag.... I have a feeling I will be waiting a few more years.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

the crew put in for 3 elk 4 pronghorn and 2 deer at locations to be disclosed at a later date


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

4 hunters emma park 2 points each=  so nobody should put in for this area cause there are no more permits, find someware eles, not here go south -go north i herd west was best! good luck all.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I will be putting in for and successfully drawing an other moose and cow elk point. I should have about four of each now. You would think that I should draw a tag soon......... Oh it helps to put in for something other then a point to draw. Maybe next year.

400bull


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Various elk, antelope, and moose hunts for me and my wife. I have 5 moose points, hopefully this is the year. My wife has 3 antelope points too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Various elk, antelope, and moose hunts for me and my wife. I have 5 moose points, hopefully this is the year. My wife has 3 antelope points too.


I just bought me another moose point this year. I only have two points. if you dont mind me asking where are you trying to draw? You can pm me if you want. Im going try to draw Kama's area.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kamas moose


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

How can you have 5 moose points when the point system has only been around 4 years?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I put my soon to be 12 year old twins in for deer tags. Heaston east as first choice then north browns park, then west bear river. I put them in as individuals so this could get really tricky. Have not yet made my decision between bookcliffs roadless elk or henefer like last year. Hard choice!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

BIG said:


> How can you have 5 moose points when the point system has only been around 4 years?


My mistake, i only have 3 points. I had to go back and look at it again. Not sure where i got 5 points from. -)O(-


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't there a list somewhere that shows how many points people have for the antlerless permits. It'd be interesting to see how many people have max cow moose points. I know that i do. I bought another one and am just waiting for them to open up the ogden unit again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Isn't there a list somewhere that shows how many points people have for the antlerless permits. It'd be interesting to see how many people have max cow moose points. I know that i do. I bought another one and am just waiting for them to open up the ogden unit again.


what the max points for moose ?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

wear do you go to see how many moose pts you have and what it take to draw a moose tag


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sunshine12 said:


> wear do you go to see how many moose pts you have and what it take to draw a moose tag


go here to see how many points you have. Im not sure where you go to see how many points it take to draw the tag.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard ... fault.aspx


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Isn't there a list somewhere that shows how many points people have for the antlerless permits. It'd be interesting to see how many people have max cow moose points. I know that i do. I bought another one and am just waiting for them to open up the ogden unit again.


I don't think you can look at how many points other people have.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I put in for the following

Moose---4 points
Elk------2 points


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Isn't there a list somewhere that shows how many points people have for the antlerless permits. It'd be interesting to see how many people have max cow moose points. I know that i do. I bought another one and am just waiting for them to open up the ogden unit again.


Here is last year's perference points for antlerless moose.

ANTLERLESS MOOSE 
1 Point 2,611 
2 points 1,289 
3 points 1,139

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... ats/01.pdf


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

remind me to not ever put in for antlerless moose...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> remind me to not ever put in for antlerless moose...


Why not? :lol: 6,000+ applications for 19 cow moose tags is very good odds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> remind me to not ever put in for antlerless moose...


ok I will. then that will better my odds. :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

moose are bonus points, not preference points. But i'm not sure how long they've been tracking them. I've got 4 points myself, but I could swear I've been applying longer than that.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > remind me to not ever put in for antlerless moose...
> ...


have fun with that Dustin...you donate your $10 to the DWR and I'll donate my $1 to get a little paper hot-air balloon on the wall at Dairy Queen :O||:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


alright sounds good to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I put in for the CWMU ENSIGN RANCHES as my first choice.......(elk)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I better draw this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well, I better draw this year.


You already got enough good tags this year.You don't need any more tags. You wont have enough room for all of that meat and you would not be able to eat it all but next fall . :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You already got enough good tags this year.You don't need any more tags. You wont have enough room for all of that meat and you would not be able to eat it all but next fall


.

BUT, I want some moose meat that everyone tells me is so GOOD


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > You already got enough good tags this year.You don't need any more tags. You wont have enough room for all of that meat and you would not be able to eat it all but next fall
> 
> 
> .
> ...


well you can get that tag after I get mine.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> well you can get that tag after I get mine.


I thought you're just buying a point?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > well you can get that tag after I get mine.
> 
> 
> I thought you're just buying a point?


this year. Im hoping to put in next year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Then it looks like I will be drawing before you


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

What the crap's wrong with the DWR website?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems to have worked well for me...and not a minute too soon. What a great day - got my archery elk tag in hand and with my points I suspect I'll be hunting for cow elk as well this year. Plus the trip to Canada for whitetail and elk in Sept....does it get any better than this? (somewhat rhetorical but have it if you've got a funny quip)


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Since the permit period is over, I'll be the first to share my submissions for Antlerless Elk

1) 617 - ANTLERLESS ELK - WASATCH MTNS, PARK CITY
2) 581 - ANTLERLESS ELK - PLATEAU,FISHLAKE-THOUSAND LAKES(2)
3) 597 - ANTLERLESS ELK - SOUTH SLOPE, YELLOWSTONE (1)
4) 616 - ANTLERLESS ELK - WASATCH MTNS, EAST HEBER
5) 609 - ANTLERLESS ELK - WASTCH MTNS, CURRANT CREEK (1) 

Who else is going to share?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

533 - East Canyon, Davis-NSL - antlerless elk
132 - Heaston East - antlerless deer


----------



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope to draw my first elk tag. Never hunted elk before should be a good hard hunt.

609 Currant Creek
522 Central , North Manti
611 Currant Creek


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

1) 518 - ANTLERLESS ELK - CENTRAL MTNS, GORDON CREEK-PRICE CYN (NOV 24 - DEC 31, 2010) 
2) 521 - ANTLERLESS ELK - CENTRAL MTNS, MOHRLAND-STUMP FLAT (NOV 24 - DEC 31, 2010)

1) 886 - DOE PRONGHORN - PLATEAU (NOV 22 - DEC 19, 2010)


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I shot a big cow Moose in 2006. Pesonally i think it isnt worth the money . Cow Elk have about the same amount of meat for alot less cost. More sporting shooting elk i think.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk deseret land and livestock 2 points
antelope deseret land and livestock 1 point
deer preferance point only
moose grass valley clark canyon 4 points
the boy
elk same 1 point
antelope same 1 point
daughter
elk same 2 points
antelope same 2 points


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

#1 son- Deer McCornick 1 point; Elk Boulder Plateau 1 point
#3 son- Deer McCornick 0 point; Elk Deseret 2 points
#4 son- Elk Boulder Plateau 1 point
#2 son- Tired of all the "BS"; not interested anymore.

Me and buddy of 50 years- Moose point; we've each killed several cow elk over the years and will let the youngsters odds increase  . They might convince me to be camp cook if the incentive is right. :EAT: 
Wife- elk point


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Antlerless Deer - 1- Zion, Northwest Zion
2- Pine Valley, Enterprise
3- Panguitch Lake, Summit-Paragonah
Antlerless Elk - 1- Wasatch Mtn, West (Hunting w/brother-in-law)
2- Zion early
3- Zion late


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to all in the draw and I hope your kids get there tags.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I put in for fish lake cow elk, (just so I can have a better chance of putting something in the freezer during the regular elk hunt) 

Cow moose, north slope burnt fork. ive got 4 points i think, but no chance I'll draw one of the what 19? tags this year on public land. 

I put my daughter in for doe tags on heaston east

I think that was everything.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Bronc Buster what are you talking about? A cow moose > than a cow elk. Maybe you shot a calf or something. I killed my cow moose 3 years ago and it took 18 months to go through all the meat.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

tweedmadsen said:


> Bronc Buster what are you talking about? A cow moose > than a cow elk. Maybe you shot a calf or something. I killed my cow moose 3 years ago and it took 18 months to go through all the meat.


Let's not encourage him (or anyone else) to stay in the cow moose draw pool! If he wants to drop out, let him!!! It increases our odds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> tweedmadsen said:
> 
> 
> > Bronc Buster what are you talking about? A cow moose > than a cow elk. Maybe you shot a calf or something. I killed my cow moose 3 years ago and it took 18 months to go through all the meat.
> ...


I agree


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Put in for currant creek cow elk again.


----------

